# Mount NTFS Windows partition



## ccc (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi.

How to mount in /etc/fstab NTFS Windows partition under FreeBSD 7.2?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 3, 2009)

sysutils/fusefs-ntfs


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2009)

Or if you only require read access, the 'normal' mount with the "-t ntfs" flag.


----------



## tangram (Aug 3, 2009)

Have a look at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/book.html#CCD-DISK-LABEL and mount_ntfs(8).

For example, to mount an NTFS volume located in /dev/ad1s1:


```
mount_ntfs /dev/ad1s1 /mnt
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2009)

The mount_* commands are more or less depricated. Use `# mount -t ntfs /dev/ad1s1 /mnt`


----------



## rname (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi. Install fusefs-ntfs-2015.3.14_2 and try `# mount -t ntfs /dev/da0 /mnt/` and got an error:

```
#mount: /dev/da0: Operation not supported by device
```
It's my external HDD connected via USB.


----------



## rname (Nov 19, 2015)

Well it's working  I did.

`kldload fuse`
`ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt/`


----------



## max21 (Nov 19, 2015)

I just notice I got this in my /boot/loader.conf since the ntfs-3g thingy.

```
fuse_load="YES"
```
… and I got the same in my  /etc/rc.conf by accident I guess.

```
fuse_load="YES"
```
… to accommodate another line in the rc.conf, I made this simple script *_mnt-at-boot.sh and placed it in my  … /usr/local/etc/rc.d

```
ntfs-3g /dev/ada0s21 /myBlock/R
*_mnt-at-boot_enable="YES"
```
But we can’t put a NTFS slice or anything else outside of FreeBSD in fstab.  Those are the basic detail for the new stuff since 8.2 or 9.0

The line below is for 7-9x as tangram may have suggested.  It’s the old-school stuff that was pray for back then (just like vbox) or bust, and it has NEVER fail, until 9x demanded its removal.

```
mount_ntfs /dev/ad4s21 /mnt
```
If I went for the raw speed and the power of 6 and 7x, I’ll would take that history with me and include mount_UNDERSCORE, and I would incorporate both executable into FreeBSD 7x, which should be doable.  Sorry for going over-board about nothing ...  I'm just glad I jump the Windows ship and had the guts to explore deep FreeBSD.


----------



## mirco (Jan 22, 2016)

rname said:


> Well it's working  I did.
> 
> `kldload fuse`
> `ntfs-3g /dev/da0s1 /mnt/`


Yes, it works.

But why is /boot/kernel/fuse.ko not loaded while booting by the entry

```
fuse_load="YES"
```
in /boot/loader.conf. _Why do I have to kldload it manually?_

EDIT: /etc/rc.conf has got 
	
	



```
fusefs_enable="YES"
```


----------



## max21 (Jan 22, 2016)

mirco said:


> Yes, it works.
> 
> _Why do I have to kldload it manually?_



I think this is why; during November, the time of ccc post, I had just upgraded from the all-mighty FreeBSD-10.1 p4 to FreeBSD-10.2 p7.  Just like 8.2, I’m back to doing things by the book(s).  The first thing I installed was pftop, then sshguard.  Sshguard did not work properly.  It had the machine wide open.

No worries, I’ll fix it later.  By the time I install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs all my tests fail.  Been there before.  I juggled to confusion.  As you see in my previous post I had ntfs_load=”YES” in both the /boot/loader.conf and /etc/rc.conf.  I could have fixed it by fixing my mistake _if any_, but I’m sure I tested both ways individually, many times. I gave up.

Anyway, I jump to fix sshguard first.  I have p4 in primary-3.  This is why I like duel-boot.  It's for cases like this.  I deleted all the sshguard and ntfs files from p7-10.2.  I mounted primary-3.  I copied all those same files from p4-10.1 to p7-10.2 to their proper directories.  I removed the rc.conf entry_if not already_.

After booting, both ntfs and sshguard worked.  So as far as removing the command out of the rc.conf, I don’t know what happen, but I know I tested it for days, individually as I googled for the new solution.  Eventually I did not care to repeat those steps to be sure.  It worked! And above all, sshguard worked too.  The problem could have been bad ports, but for me, upgrading FreeBSD beyond p4, than p7 brought new problems for my Gnome/Mate setup.  I don’t care no more.  I loved p4, but now I got p7-10.2. As far a desktop goes, I may never give it up until  11.2.  I mean it this time.


----------

